# Conseil achat Mac Mini pour montage vidéo



## supad (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
ex-possesseur d'un iMac de 2005 qui a rendu l'âme je  souhaite acheter un MacMini (Mac Pro trop cher + envie d'un écran séparé =  seule solution) essentiellement destiné à du montage vidéo (FC X).  J'hésite donc entre les deux options suivantes :
- soit le 2.7GHz Dual-Core Intel Core i7 à 899 &#8364;
- soit le Server 2.0GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7 à 999 &#8364;

Vu le prix de la barrette 4 Go supplémentaire (100&#8364; chez Apple et 36 &#8364; chez MacWay,  je ne vais pas la prendre chez Apple!!! Au fait savez-vous si MacWay  peut installer la barrette, ou bine si je dois me débrouiller tout seul.  Je l'avais fait sur mon iMac mais cela me semble pus compliqué sur un  Mini)

Je n'y connais rien en carte, et je me demande si la carte  Intel HD Graphics 3000  de la version Server est plus appropriée que  l'AMD Radeon HD 6630M du Mini "classique" pour du montage vidéo.

Enfin  dernière question, est-ce que l'OS du Server est un OS particulier, peu  (ou pas compatible) avec un usage non-serveur, et si oui est-ce que je  peux demander ma machine avec le Lion "classique".

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et votre aide


----------



## mystikchepas (27 Juillet 2011)

Coucou sur les mac mini unibody il y a maintenant une trappe en dessous donnant accès à la ram !
C'est très simple de les changer 

Pour ma part je suis un peu dans ta situation.
Je fais de la photo et du montage vidéo mais pas du tout le budget pour un MacPro (même d'occaze). En plus j'ai besoin de quelque chose de mobile et peu encombrant et surtout pouvoir travailler sur 2 écrans minimum 24" (ce que j'ai déjà).
Solution : Mac mini...
Je pense prendre la version 2.7GHz Dual-Core Intel Core i7 avec la Radeon 6630M car je joue un peu...


----------



## supad (27 Juillet 2011)

Merci de ta réponse  à propos de la RAM mystikchepas. Quels sont tes écrans et en es-tu satisfait?


----------



## mystikchepas (28 Juillet 2011)

Bah pour les écrans je n'ai clairement pas les moyens de me payer des écrans de graphistes..
Je me suis tourné vers des Iiyama 24" que j'ai étalonné avec une Colormunki.
Vu le prix global je suis plutôt satisfait 
Après c'est sur on peut toujours avoir mieux... quand on a les moyens !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Août 2011)

bonjour,

je souhaite faire du montage video en HD 1080 et je me demande ce que vaut l'ancienne NVIDIA 320 GeForce ? même question concernant le modèle précédent la Geforce 9400M *
D'autre part est-ce qu'il faut au minimum un disque dur à 7200 t/mn ? Un 5400 tours est-il vraiment à bannir ?
A priori je devrais travailler sur des projets assez modestes (monter quelques heures de rush pour aboutir à 10mn/ 30 mn maxi)  mais je voudrais être confortable avec ma machine côté fluidité du travail.

(*Je dois changer d'ordi et je pense opter pour un mac mini d'occasion (ou éventuellement un Macbook pro 13', d'occasion également) mais j'ai encore besoin d'infos pour faire mon choix.)


----------



## kyffran94 (6 Août 2011)

J'ai pris le Mac mini 2.7 avec un dd de 750go à 7200tr, pour photoshop cs5 j'utilise la tablette saxon intuos sans fil, que du bonheur, ça marche du feu de dieu.....
Pour FCP X, aucun souci particulier non plus, je précise que le seul recul que j'ai et le seul moyen de comparaison niveau rapidité d'exécution est le Mac mini 2010 de base que j'ai revendu pour passer au nouveau model. 
Biensur il ya une grande différence, le nouveau Mac mini est BCP plus rapide, moi j'en suis très content. L'avantage c'est sa taille, et surtout sa sortie HDMI qui sur un Led tv, permet de travailler de son canapé.
Pour changer les barrettes de mémoire rem, c'est très facile à faire, il ne faut pas plus de 5 minutes pour passer des 4 à 8go.
Par contre pour le montage vidéo, je conseille vraiment un disque qui tourne à 7200tr


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (7 Août 2011)

merci pour ces infos kyffran
Je vais tenter de trouver aussi du côté des occasions, mais quand je vois les prix des annonces pour des Mac mini des générations précédentes j'ai envie de dire : réveillez-vous les gars ! baissez vos offres de 200 (voire 300  pour certains d'entre vous !)! Vous êtes très au-dessus des côtes Mac2sell ! Ils font comme si les nouveaux mac mini n'avait pas un processeur 2 fois plus rapide que le précédent + de nouvelles cartes graphiques le tout dès 600 ! 
Franchement si le disque dur à 7200t/mn ne me faisais pas crever mon budget je prendrais le Mac mini à 700  (600 + 100 pour les 2G de RAM à compléter (vu mes besoins en MAO))


----------



## kyffran94 (7 Août 2011)

Je ne connaissait pas ce site mac2sell, merci pour l'info, j'ai vendu mon Mac mini 2010 450, avec 8go de mémoire, je trouve que c'est correct.....


----------



## xxfredxx (8 Août 2011)

salut, moi perso je me suis acheté il y a quelques jours le mac mini 2010 core2duo 2,4 , à 549euros à la Fnac et  j'ai rajouter 4go de ram, et un SSD 120go, et acheté un HDD externe firewire 800 pour mes montages vidéo HD 720P, ba çà tourne nickel pour mon niveau amateur, j'utilise Imovie 11... çà me suffit... J'ai aussi pris un écran Acer 24 pouces HDMI a 170euros c'est nickel !

voilà l'install :


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (8 Août 2011)

merci pour le partage fred
la RAM y a pas de souci ? Je crois avoir lu que la RAM non Apple sur les mac mini 2010 était pas compatible (enfin celle d'un certain célèbre marchand internet). Tu as prix quelle marque ?
Et sinon au total : ram + ssd 120 + HDD ça t'est revenu à combien ?


----------



## poluks (8 Août 2011)

Superbe installation ! Ça fait envie !


----------



## xxfredxx (8 Août 2011)

j'ai pris cette ram là :
Mémoire Kit 8 Go (2 x 4 Go) SODIMM DDR3 1066 MHz à 59euros chez Mac way... apparemment c'est compatible avec le mini d'après les commentaires !
la souris et le clavier, j'ai eu le tout à 70euros neuf sur leboncoin... économie de 70euros quand même... le HDD externe, c'est juste le boitier en fire wire 800 ^^dedans c'est un 3.5 samsung en sata 7200tr...
Ecran : 170 euro.
SSD : je l'avais déjà ^^( ocz veertex II 120go ) 145euros


----------



## Garty (11 Août 2011)

C'est pas trop dur de changer le disque dur ? Le Mac Mini me tente mais je voudrais aussi changer le disque dur pour un SSD. Ce qui me fait peur c'est quand il faut déplacer de quelques centimètres la carte mère pour sortir le disque dur


----------



## zorglou (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
je reviens sur ce sujet, car je suis photographe et je cherche à m'équiper suite à la mort d'un iMac24". J'hésite entre un Mac mini 2coeurs i7 ou la version serveur 4coeurs i7 sachant que les applications photo / vidéo savent utiliser jusqu'à 4 coeur. 
A votre avis lequel est plus puissant ? 
Sachant que je ne joue pas, je cherche une carte graphique de base, mais capable d'afficher sur deux écrans 1920x1080, la HD3000 intel de la version serveur est-elle suffisante ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------

